# Getting a Karakachan Puppy(picture)



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/li...77457-getting-lgd-puppy-picture-included.html

CageFreeFamily said I should post about our new puppy here for all the LGD lovers here.
This is actually a cross post from the goat forum since that is where I frequent the most.

We won't get her until the end of April but now I'm on a mission to find an unrelated male from the right breeder & it has to b a working farm. Hopefully I'll find one.

I'm sure I'll have a ton of questions for you experts here before & after I get her home.


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

That is one gorgeous puppy!!!


----------



## tracerracer (Oct 6, 2012)

She is stunning, yea YOU :clap: ( but like my pup, she has what I call 'old soul' eyes, you can see the wheels turnin'  )


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Thank You guys, I don't know what I'm going to do for the next 2 months until she gets here I'm so excited.


----------



## tracerracer (Oct 6, 2012)

Backfourty said:


> Thank You guys, I don't know what I'm going to do for the next 2 months until she gets here I'm so excited.


Might 'do', what I 'did', waitin' for mine............. Obsess :gaptooth:


----------



## TriWinkle (Oct 2, 2011)

Awful looking puppy!! Shouldn't even think of getting her...You send her to me...I'll keep her until I think she's pretty enough for you and I'll send her back then...No really, I promise.:angel:


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

TriWinkle said:


> Awful looking puppy!! Shouldn't even think of getting her...You send her to me...I'll keep her until I think she's pretty enough for you and I'll send her back then...No really, I promise.:angel:


Yeah Right! I've been looking a long time for the right breed of dog & so happy to have found this breeder at the right time.


----------



## Looking4ewes (Apr 30, 2006)

Gorgeous pup! Let us know how she settles in.


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

There's not a lot of info out there on Karakachans - how did you choose that breed? What is their guarding style?

And that is a stunningly beautiful pup!


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Otter said:


> There's not a lot of info out there on Karakachans - how did you choose that breed? What is their guarding style?
> 
> And that is a stunningly beautiful pup!


When I started researching LGD's I started with the great Pyrenese but they have to be fenced 24/7 to stay with the animals so they were out because some of our pastures are not attached to the barn so we walk the goats there.

Then I read on anatolians, they don't roam like the pyrenese but are a little more aggressive. I was worried if we weren't home & the schwan man went to the barn looking for us(he knows were at the barn a lot) then he might get bit. 

I have a friend that has 2 Pyrenese & a Karakachan so I've seen her's work. When her's is loose she doesn't go any where, she won't leave her goats.

I've been told they really bond with their animals, very intelligent & don't need a lot of training to learn their job.

The breeder we are getting her from has her bitches whelp right in the pastures with her goats so her pup's start out learning from day 1 & that was very important to me too.
Now the hard part is finding another breeder I want to buy from that has unrelated adults because I'd really like to breed her in a year or so. They are pretty rare & a lot of folks waiting for them.

I think people just need to do a little research before getting any kind of LGD or guard dog to make sure it's going to work for their farm.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

You don't necessarily need a stud that is not related to your *****. Not brother and sister, but cousins may work out well. Many breeders line breed their dogs. You want a good "match", where flaws are balanced on each side.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks Maura. I know the breeder we are getting our female from said she wouldn't have a male for us that would work for breeding to our female. All her females are 1/2 sisters.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

You could possibly AI with a European stud.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I thought of that too. It's finding a breeder that does AI & then also a vet here to do it.


----------



## CageFreeFamily (Jul 19, 2012)

Is there a US Karakachan breeders Assoc? 
Previous poster is right. You can consider line breeding. 
If line breeding and AI aren't an option there is always the option of either transporting your ***** or borrowing a stud. Not ideal, but it's an option put into play with a number of rare breed breeders.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

CageFreeFamily said:


> Is there a US Karakachan breeders Assoc?
> Previous poster is right. You can consider line breeding.
> If line breeding and AI aren't an option there is always the option of either transporting your ***** or borrowing a stud. Not ideal, but it's an option put into play with a number of rare breed breeders.


Yes, there is & I'm working my way through the list to find the right one.
Just want to make sure they aren't crossed with something else & are actually living with Livestock too, etc.


----------

